# Garmin Oregon 450T GPS



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thinking about upgrading my outdoors GPS. Cabela's has the Garmin 450T on sale for $249.00 it would be used for hunting hiking and snowmobiling. Any information on the pros & cons of this unit would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

sylvan19 said:


> Thinking about upgrading my outdoors GPS. Cabela's has the Garmin 450T on sale for $249.00 it would be used for hunting hiking and snowmobiling. Any information on the pros & cons of this unit would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


A while back I was looking into the Montana from Garmin, its a real nice unit as is the Oregon and Dakota. After talking to another member, I went with the GMAPS62st, I desided to stay away from the "touchscreen" model. But its just a personal thing, its not the unit. Garmin makes a great unit, also Garmin has good customer service. Good Luck with the new gps...Tim

BTW: After you get the unit go to www.vvmapping.com and get their trail chip, its awesome.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

7iron said:


> A while back I was looking into the Montana from Garmin, its a real nice unit as is the Oregon and Dakota. After talking to another member, I went with the GMAPS62st, I desided to stay away from the "touchscreen" model. But its just a personal thing, its not the unit. Garmin makes a great unit, also Garmin has good customer service. Good Luck with the new gps...Tim
> 
> BTW: After you get the unit go to www.vvmapping.com and get their trail chip, its awesome.


Thanks 7iron
The reason for the upgrade is I'd like a bigger screen. I have a etrex but I just don't care for the screen. The Montana has a 4" the Oregon a 3". After looking into the GMAPS62st and reading some reviews it's a great unit but filled with a lot of options I wouldn't use (I don't think anyway). 
Thanks for the mapping website I have seen other members post that and it's the first thing I'm going to do.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

sylvan19 said:


> ...Thanks for the mapping website I have seen other members post that and it's the first thing I'm going to do.


You will love the trail chip, its like looking at your map and then laying a transpariency (sp)of the trail over the top. Also the reason for Garmin pre-loading the topo 100,000 into it,instead of the topo 24,000 is because the unit won't hold the 24,000 (its 4 times bigger). You can buy an area(like 5 states) from Garmin. They(who ever they are) say the 24,000 is so detailed the only thing it doesn't show is foot paths. If you have any questions, just call Garmin they will help you and make sure you understand the unit. 

The guy at vvmapping is also very helpful. Your going to love that unit.


----------

